# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  ساختن chat با asp.net

## kochol

سلام

من می خواهم یک چت سرور درست کنم که فعلا ابتدایی باشه من پیشنهادم را می دهم اگر هم کسی چیزی می داند بگوید.

کارایی های که باید داشته باشه

یک سری افراد خاص فقط می توانند فقط هاست شوند و هر دیگران با دادن یک اسم می توانند وارد شوند.

پیشنهاد ساده

با توجه به اینکه اگه در صفحه خود یک تگ iframe بگذاریم هر 4 ثانیه یک بار refresh می شود البته به صورت اتوماتیک می توانیم این کار را بکنیم

و پیغام ها در یک دیتابیس و یا یک آرایه ضبط بشن



منتظر جواب شما هستم

----------


## مهندس

*سلام*  :oops: 
این چت رو که در فایل پیوست هست ببین

----------


## Asad.Safari

مرسی مهندس جان!

سورس خیلی قشنگی بود!!! حتما تو سایت میذارم!!!

اگه سورس voice chat  ویا سورس دیگه ای که قشنگ باشه داشتی معرفی کن!!!


با تشکر :موفق:

----------


## Moharram

جناب *مهندس* من نمی تونم برنامه chat رو اجرا کنم . چه چیزهایی (حداقل) برای اجراش لازمه . با تشکر

----------


## kochol

سلام

شما باید IIS (Internet Information System) را داشته باشید که به طور اتوماتیک بر روی ویندوز نصب نمی شود و باید آن را نصب کرد و در Cotrol Panel قرار می گیرد.

----------


## مهندس

سلام

توضیحات تکمیلی هم در این تاپیک میباشد :

http://www.barnamenevis.org/viewtopic.php?t=14450

*فایل pdf*

----------


## Moharram

تمام تنظیمات IIS درسته ولی آدرس زیر نمی یاد :
http&#58;//localhost/chat

----------


## arshia_

سلام 
اولین صفحه کدومه؟ در ضمن رمز amdin‌چیه؟ من می خوام اینو پیکر بندی کنم....

----------


## مهندس

> سلام 
> اولین صفحه کدومه؟ در ضمن رمز amdin‌چیه؟ من می خوام اینو پیکر بندی کنم....


سلام

بابا همون صفحه *لاگینش* هست دیگه --- > *Default.Asp*

----------


## arshia_

خب مشکل اینجاست:
initialization failed

It seems like you are missing a small critical step. In order to make this chat work you will have to open and modify your "global.asa" file. This file contains information about global objects necessary for ConquerChat to run properly.

Your system does not have a "global.asa" file. Take the file from your "conquerchat" directory and copy it to the root of your web server. It's very important since IIS won't use the settings if it's not located in this folder. 

Please retry my configuration. I have made the suggested changes! 
If you still cannot get the chat to run after having performed the steps above, please take a look at the ConquerChat FAQ or ask in the ConquerChat Forum. 

من برنامه رو توی wwwroot\chat کپی کردم ولی متاسفانه منو به صفحه خطا منتقل می کنه و نمی ذاره وارد بشم
آیا تنظیماتی داره
در ضمن اونجایی که نوشتید توضیحات تکمیلی در مورد اس کیو ال است.... من رمز admin  رو هم می خوام 
ممنون

----------


## kochol

سلام

من نفهمیدم رمز ادمین کجاست ولی در آنجا که رمز را چک می کند آنرا برابر بده با "xxx" تا رمز ادماین xxx بشه

----------


## arshia_

منظورم این صفحه است...
http://localhost/chat/admin.asp
اما مشکل همچنان باقی است...آیا تنظیمات خاصی نیاز داره

----------


## مهندس

سلام

یکی از بچه ها اگه اشتباه نکنم SIR_Asad  پسورد رو نوشته بود که با پاک شدن پستها فکر کنم رفت...
نمیدونم گفت darya  یا donya  پسوردش هست...

تست کنید  :موفق:

----------


## arshia_

darya  درست بود...
ممنون
اما از صفحه 
admin.display.asp ایراد می گیره....

----------


## Asad.Safari

نه کاملا صحیح است

و اصلا مشکلی نداره!!!

در ضمن رمز  darya است!!!!

و شما می تونید تنظیمات دلخواهتون رو اعم از تغییر پسودو تعداد روم و تعداد کاربر ورنگ و..... در صفحه
inc.config.asp بدهید
 :موفق:

----------


## مهندس

سلام

برنامه ای برای راه انداختن یک چت سرور تحت جاوا ...
شاید به دردتون بخوره  :موفق: 

*حجم : 2.31 مگ*

http://www.123flashchat.com/download...hat_client.zip

----------


## Asad.Safari

تشکر مهندس جان!!!

سورس voice chat نداری؟؟؟؟



 :موفق:  :موفق:

----------


## مهندس

*سلام*

نام برنامه :
Multi User Voice Chat &#40;VOIP&#41;

توضیحات برنامه :
Multi User Voice Chat And Multi-Threaded TCP Server, 8,000F 8k mono sound, some basic lossy "compression" &#58;&#41; that gets the rates down to 3-6k depending on the settings and the data. Works on webpages, Applet and application code included. You can type /help for a list of commands. You can have as many users logged in as your bandwith can support. To test this you can run two clients on the same machine. Contact Outsiderook on AIM if you have any questions or comments. If you contact me wait for a response dont give me your e-mails and log off I will NOT send e-mail to anyone.


*این رو ببین :*



Files Included 
----------
Instructions.txt - List of instructions &#40;READ THEM&#41;
ChatServer - The server code
ChatHandler - The individual server thread
ChatClient - The application
ChatClientApplet - The applet 
Queue - Queue used for playback
CommonSoundClass - Queue used for everything else
Recorder - Records the sound
Playback - Plays the sound

----------


## Asad.Safari

مرسی مهندس جان!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 :موفق:

----------


## kablayi

:موفق:

----------


## arshia_

:flower:   :تشویق:

----------


## Identifier

فقط میتونم ازتون تشکر کنم  :flower:

----------


## مهندس

سلام

نمیدونستم این برنامه chat اینقدر طرفدار داره  :D 
همگی موفق باشید :thnx:

----------


## amirdevil

:kaf:  :kaf: 
مشکل در چت اول اینجاست که باید فایل global.asa را در ریشه سرور کپی کنید!
چت روم اگر واقعا مورد استفاده قرار بگریه پهنای باند زیادی می خواهد.
بجز اینکه برای قرار های درسی یا چیزهای مشابه باشه! :موفق: 
ممنون مهندس  :تشویق:

----------


## Mohammad Minaei

عزیز برو تو:
control panel\ administrative tools \ computer managment\ internet information service \ web sites\ default \ کلیک راست \ new virtual directory  و ...
اونجا یه سایت بساز.

----------


## saeedsam7

> *سلام*  :oops: 
> این چت رو که در فایل پیوست هست ببین


من فایلی نمی بینم  :خیلی عصبانی: 


درسته که تاپیک قدیمیه ولی من اون سورس رو لازم دارم اگه ممکنه یه لینک دیگه بدین

----------

